# Autumn Cruise, Sunday 15th October 2017



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

To "finish off" this year's activities a nice cruise might be in order. Something along the usual format:

Meet and greet around 10:30am. *Please PM me for the starting point!*










After some coffees (or maybe teas?) we'll head into the good old Pennines for some fun on roads well known to a good number of peeps on here.










We'll have a break to stretch our legs and the odd [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

And of course we'll finish the day with a yummy curry. *I've now booked the table at the Handforth Viceroy for 5:00pm*










So who's up for the challenge? Please post on this thread if you're joining us.

The usual culprits have already confirmed their attendance:

Dani
Phil&Sue
Jase&Caroline
Peter&Simon
John
Jonathan
Simon &Sharon (meal only)
Richard (meal only)
Ady? (meal only)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Dani,
Please count us in if there's availability


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> Hi Dani,
> Please count us in if there's availability


Hi Jase,

It would be lovely to see you and Caroline! PM with starting point sent :wink:

See you on 15th October


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Can you please add us both to the list. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> Can you please add us both to the list.


Certainly Peter and I'll PM you the starting point.
I'm looking forward to catching up with you and Simon


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Count me in too please


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Please put me down for the cruise & a roast beef dinner please


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Please put me down for the cruise & a roast beef dinner please


Brilliant Jonathan  
I'll PM you the starting point. See you on the day.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Count me in too please


Gladly


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not long now. I'll do a recce tomorrow to check the roads


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh good. I've fixed my spark plug problem in time then


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bet they glisten brightly now :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I've just done the whole drive. I hope the roads will be as quiet on Sunday as they were today bar the lose cow and the dog on one of my favourite roads. They must have escaped from a nearby farm 

On special request I've now decided we'll finish the cruise at the Viceroy in Hadforth. We'll get the usual excellent service and food we've come to Expect from the Viceroy but the one in Handforth is quieter than the one in Bollington. Also, the special set menus can be had until 10:00pm. 
And for the non curry fans amongst us, the Sunday Special Set Meal is available as an English meal with a choice of Sirloin Steak, Fried Scampi, Roast Chicken or Omelette for mains. Of course all veg MUST be eaten :wink: :roll: :lol:

There's also a large, free, car park around the back where we can park for 3hrs max, so plenty of time to finish the day. 
*I've booked the table at the Viceroy for 5:00pm* 

The website for the Viceroy in Hadforth:

http://www.viceroyindian.com/handforth/

Roll along Sunday


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Dani for another great day and the marvellous food to get us all started.









See you all for bowling in December.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all for coming. I really enjoyed the day bar all the cyclists and the guy that pulled out right in front of me on THAT road. What a cheek to trundle along at 40 mph on my road! :roll:

I better book Sutton Hall then if that's where we're going for our Christmas meal after the bowling


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Great day Dani! Good to see everyone and even a surprise appearance from Dave! Your next plan sounds good too Dani


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Many thanks Dani for arranging and hosting once again another pleasant Sunday, we both enjoyed it, and was also a pleasure to meet up with 'the usual suspects'.
ATB,
Jase and Caz.


----------

